# Not Mine, But I Wish It Was!!



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Got sent this a few weeks back by a guy in Germany for repair...the crystal was scratched to buggery and the case & bracelet was overpolished and tatty to say the least....all fixed now and wearing a new finish thanks to the guys at STS...

Excuse the spots on the crystal as i have left the protective cover on...

Enjoy..





































Now to get one for me....this is the second one thats gone through here in as many months and neither of them mine...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Now I am seriously loving that! :wub: :notworthy:

Sorry to be a bore but can you date this? Early 70's.

Guess many of the guy's are going to flip when they see this :yes:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> Now I am seriously loving that! :wub: :notworthy:
> 
> Sorry to be a bore but can you date this? Early 70's.
> 
> Guess many of the guy's are going to flip when they see this :yes:


74' this one..as most of serial numbers i have seen for these are


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I hadn't even seen a lobster bracelet before I joined this forum. I'm not surprised though. They do seem to be pretty few and far between.

Stunning to look at too. A lot of presence.

Gorgeous.


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> I hadn't even seen a lobster bracelet before I joined this forum. I'm not surprised though. They do seem to be pretty few and far between.
> 
> Stunning to look at too. A lot of presence.
> 
> Gorgeous.


And probably the most comfortable watch bracelet I've ever worn.

Keith - seeing the finish on this, I can't wait to send mine off to STS for a referb!

Mike


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

:drool: Wow what a lovely example, one that I'd love to own :yes:


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

What a lovely watch! Pretty rare too I'd guess.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ohh Keith that reminds me mine is due home from its holiday in Switzerland this month... Seeing that makes me wish it was here already... sigh... Its been gone since October ish last year....


----------



## jungun (Aug 3, 2007)

That is a very interesting looking bracelet! Is it comfortable next to the wrist or does it pinch?


----------

